# Eid Mubarak



## Dubz (6/7/16)

Happy Eid Mubarak to all Muslim members. May you all have a happy and blessed Eid.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 9


----------



## Keyaam (6/7/16)

Thanks @Dubz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (6/7/16)

Keyaam said:


> Thanks @Dubz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (6/7/16)

Thanks @Dubz I think everyone is too full to respond. Ive already had 5 full meals with a braai still on its way. Note to self.... Prawns at 5am is not the best idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (6/7/16)

Thanks 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (6/7/16)

Dubz said:


> Happy Eid Mubarak to all Muslim members. May you all have a happy and blessed Eid.



Thanks Boetie! 

Eid Mubarak guys! Hope you all had a blessed day and are currently unable to move from all the bout/krief/breyani

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moey0208 (6/7/16)

@Dubz thanks for the thought man. Enjoy your day too. Sorry , only saw this post now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (6/7/16)

Thanks and Eid Mubarak!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## herb1 (7/7/16)

A late shukraan vannie Kaap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (8/7/16)

Belated Eid Mubarak to all those that celebrated

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

